# Suggestion for Profile



## gregnola (Jul 6, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks for the GREAT site.  
I have a suggestion for an item to add to a user's profile.  How about a field that allows you to put the type of smoker you use.  

That way, if someone has a question about a certain type of smoker they can direct a post toward a user with that type of smoker.

Just a thought.

Thanks again and I enjoy the new site!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 6, 2005)

Greg,

I will definitely look into that... great idea!


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 19, 2006)

I read this old post and whole heartedly agree that identifying what someone is cooking on is paramount to understanding someone's question, and providing sound advice. 

The simplest solution I can think of is to include a brief description of one's arsenal in your signature, this is an idea borrowed from another forum, but it is quite effective.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 19, 2006)

There is a way to add a custom field to the profile section.. that way you could go to the "MEMBERLIST" and sort by "TYPE OF SMOKER" 

I have obviously not gotten around to doing this yet but thanks for the reminder. I will try to schedule some time in for getting this done. I think it would be an excellent thing.

Adding it to the signature is also a great idea..


----------



## Dutch (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Boss-just a thought on that Equipment used field-You might want to make it so those of us that use more than one type of smoker can list it. For example I use a GOSM and an ECB- just my $.02.


----------

